# Has your travel plans changed due to the economy?



## dms1709 (Nov 10, 2008)

We are planning our trips differently this year and was wondering if others were doing the same.  We are fortunate that we can go on vacation at all.  Eating in helps both in the pocketbook and my waist line.  Are others economizing?

Donna


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 10, 2008)

I would if I could, but my DW (dear wife) seems to think that the money-tree out back needs to be laid bare.  Next year, we're taking her two 20-something sons (my stepsons) to England & Scotland... like these two blood-suckers really want to 'pal around' with us old farts. [sigh]


----------



## lprstn (Nov 10, 2008)

Heck Yah...although, I haven't given up much as far as friends are concerned, I don't have very many 2010 trips booked yet, and gave away some of my 2009 trips. 

Now I do admit that I work a part-time job, just to pay for my travel addiction, and I didn't work this job 2 years ago...but a girl's gotta do what a girls gotta do...


----------



## senorak (Nov 10, 2008)

Definitely.....just switched from a week in Orlando in June '09 to a week in Hilton Head (drive; rather than airfare for 5 or more).  Looking at more "driving vacations" rather than ones that require flying....although there is no way I am giving up my week in San Francisco (hoping to use FF miles for part of the airfare).     Have also offered a week or two to different family members, since we probably won't be traveling as much this year, due to the economy and our children playing travel team and high school sports.

Deb


----------



## Lawlar (Nov 10, 2008)

*Too Nervous To Spend Big*

We were planning a trip to London and Scotland.  We wanted to book now so that we could use the 150,000 points for a week at the London Marriott before the Jan 15 changes take hold.  I even purchased Frommer's book on Scotland.  

Despite the fact that we have enough points for the hotels and the airfare, I am so nervous about the economy that I have not been able to book the trip.  

We will go to Maui every January no matter what.  That is in the budget.  But a second big trip in the summer - even with points - is just not appealing until the economy calms down.

I guess the good news is that the beach won't be crowded when we visit Maui.


----------



## Egret1986 (Nov 10, 2008)

*Definitely economizing!*

All trips are drive-to within 2-8 hours of home for 2009 and 2010, except a Cocoa Beach trip for Spring Break.  I was about ready to cancel this trip when Southwest's schedule opened last week.  However, that evening Cheap Tickets had $167 rt tickets through Airtran if we flew out of a different airport.  I felt that was reasonable and less than I expected to pay through Southwest.  However, I will not consider any other vacations that require flying or is a great expenditure.  Our other trips are beach vacations with plans to prepare all meals in the timeshare with no planned excursions.  It will just be nice to get away to the beach and relax.  This is not typical of our vacation patterns of the past.  But that's cool because we've seen some really great places and had some really good times.


----------



## pointsjunkie (Nov 10, 2008)

most of my trips are booked for 2009, 1 per month.the places are TS's or starpoints and all my air is using FF miles. since the price of everything is so expensive i am capitalizing on my credit cards to get double miles + on all my purchases. so far it is working. i plan every purchase i make to maximize my points.


----------



## calgal (Nov 10, 2008)

Due to advance planning, I already had exchanged for and purchased nonrefundable airfare for several family trips through summer 2009, so I feel committed to them. Starting with Thanksgiving 2009, I plan to book predominantly driving vacations if possible. I think a lot of Californians will be doing the same, so I hope local exchanges will be available.


----------



## x3 skier (Nov 11, 2008)

*Its time to go!*

No changes in any plans for anything.  In fact, with the down turn, there are deals everywhere if you can afford to take advantage of them.

Speaking of Deals, trip to SF this weekend, Las Vegas in two weeks and that completes 2008. Previous travels were 12 weeks in Steamboat Springs, two trips to London, one to Venice and one to Cancun. The last four were with FF miles and points.:whoopie: 

Next year, annual 12 weeks in Steamboat Springs, road trip from Steamboat Springs to Santa Fe to Ohio, week in London + someplace on the continent and who knows what else. I didn't work 42 years to spend time worrying about "The Economy" having been through all the earlier recessions/down years. Saving money for all that time is paying off and now is the time to enjoy it regardless of the "Doom and Gloom" purveyors. 

Great to be "lucky" enough to scrimp until retirement so we can enjoy it. 

Cheers


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 11, 2008)

I've changed our plans slightly by making 1 of our vacations a drive to vacation. This was for 2008 and we have one drive to vacation for 2009 as well but, we also have two trips that will cost more than our average flight in that we're flying to Hawaii and the Barcelona, Spain. I guess that, even though 1 trip is driving we haven't exactly economized our vacationing. 

For 2010 I plan at least one drive-to vacation. It could become two if I can get an exchange I'd like to have. Time will tell and we'll just have to see how things go.

Truth be known I'd like to get rid of two of our 7 timeshares but, the market's not all that great for resales and I don't really want to just give them away. I can still get enough value out of them so dumping them just to get rid of them doesn't seem like a wise thing to do.......yet.


----------



## oneohana (Nov 11, 2008)

The only change we made, is that we canceled our Disney cruise and are going to Harborside instead. Used a deposited week in II and FF for airfare.

Have a Oahu trip to visit my grandfather. Using my FIL ts at HHV. 

Alaska cruise for parent 50th anniversary.

Now the hard part, trying to get more vacation time without getting fired.

Stimulate the economy, get out there and travel! You only live once.


----------



## lprstn (Nov 11, 2008)

Oh, I gave up a lot of trips, but my 2010 trip to Europe...NOT! noway am I giving that up...I will not get 1 thing done on my house but I am not giving up my trip to Europe...I have even started a vacation club account to save for this trip...

and all but 2 trips for 2009 are driving trips, and one of them I am only taking my daughter as I can't afford to pay the airfare for 6 people and save for the big Europe trip for 2010

Oh, and I cut back on my Christmas budget...I only spent $550 on 4 kids this year...  (I told the kids to make a list of their most wanted items - they could only list 2 items - and I started shopping this past Jan. 08- for the little kids as they aren't old enouph to be too picky, I also stopped hangin out at malls unless I have a decisive purpose to my shopping...its been hard but doable)

I also now don't eat out, we make reasonably priced menus and cook everything from home.

I am also not purchasing Christmas presents for anyone outside of the immediate family who is not a child...however, all have been invited to a pre-Christmas pot-luck dinner instead.

I guess we all have a bit of traveling addictions...and we just have to be creative in how we feed it...


----------



## Eric in McLean (Nov 11, 2008)

We make good money but in this economy anything can happen.  More timeshare vacations and more driving vacations until we see light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## tombo (Nov 11, 2008)

I sold my Hawaii timeshare weeks, I cut down to one overseas trip in 2009 (from 2 to 3 a year previously), I will spend less money eating out while I am on trips, and I will eat in the room as much as possible. My last 2 weeks I own that require plane flights (Aruba, St Maarten) are dangerously close to being sold at whatever the market brings. If times get worse and/or air fares increase more, I might not take any overseas trips in 2010. I love to vacation but as a TV financial advisor said this morning, "In tough times you allocate all available resources to food, shelter, and transportation. Everything else is a luxury you can't afford". :annoyed:


----------



## JanB (Nov 13, 2008)

What I love most about timeshare is that it makes me PLAN for vacations.  We have our Hawaii trip planned for Jan/Feb (go every year and book 2 years out), but found out I had over 100,000 RCI points about to expire in August.  Sooo, the talking about going to Branson has become a trip to Branson and Nashville, which neither my husband nor I have ever been.  So now the planning is whether we add few more weeks and drive or fly.  Without timeshares, this trip would have been a thought rather than a plan.


----------



## myip (Nov 14, 2008)

I still have the same number of trips but more driving than flying...
2 driving, 2 flying..  -> used to be all flying...


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 14, 2008)

In a small concession to the economy, my DW has reluctantly agreed that, next year, our family of four should fly sardine-class to London, instead of sardine-plus.


----------



## bogey21 (Nov 14, 2008)

I watch the airfares and car rental rates.  If something reasonable pops up, which they still do from time to time, I grab it and go.  If not, I pass.

Interestingly, I just flew from DFW to FLL on AA for $120+.  There were over 15 empty seats.  

George


----------



## suesam (Nov 14, 2008)

I have not made any travel changes but I am certainly making other changes so that I can still travel. 
 I too am trying to stay out of malls, not eating out as much, not buying anything for my house, not buying as much clothes as normal and for christmas my siblings and I are giving eachother white elephant gifts instead of buying gifts. We are bringing stuff we already have and want to get rid of. We did this at a company christmas party last year and it was so fun and funny. It was my suggestion and my siblings were all thrilled with the idea. They do not want to spend  the money either and think it sounds fun. I know my sister wants a bread maker and I do not use mine so guess what I am bringing for her! 
Sue


----------



## Darlene (Nov 14, 2008)

Unless the airfare comes down, we will not go to Hawaii next April.  We still have a request with II for next summer that has not matched.  No surprises there.  We had hoped to do an Alaska Cruise with points next summer, but we can't even look at that until Marriott renews it's contract with Holland America at the end/beg. of year.  It's pretty much a wait and see situation.


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 15, 2008)

Darlene said:


> Unless the airfare comes down, we will not go... It's pretty much a wait and see situation.



Contrary to my own advice to wait, last night, I purchased tickets from Orlando to London for next May on Virgin Atlantic ($747-Coach/RT-each)... I'm a sucker for a "sale."  Unfortunately, most of what I think saved on the fare, was quickly squandered by my wife on new luggage. [Sigh].

Apparently, its better to look like you have money, whether you do or not.
___________________
Oh, yeah... Go Gators!


----------



## Edmund (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks for all the thoughtful replies. I guess we are not alone in our concerns about what is going on and thinking we should be tightening our belts. I have not been "made redundant" thankfully and I am sorry for those of you who have been. Still I take nothing for granted. We budget for two vacations a year and we would not go on a trip that would put us in debt. We always do our best to live within our means.


----------



## Jennie (Nov 26, 2008)

For years we have gradually been adding weeks to our "Timeshare Portfolio (stable?)" Each had to meet the following criteria: 

Be a week that we would be happy to use ourselves every year but would also have excellent rental and trade power. 

Be dual-affiliated with RCI and I.I.

Preferably be part of a timeshare group like VRI which has internal exchange privileges to many desirable resorts at a lower price than RCI charges. I know Points can accomplish the same results but the conservative side of my personality prefers to own a fixed deeded week that will be ours to use no matter what.

Using the above game plan, we now own 5 February weeks, back-to-back, at a Ft. Lauderdale resort that we really love. They are 2 bedroom lock-off units which come in very handy, since we bring our 92 year old mother with us. She keeps rather "strange" hours and has been known to get up at 3:00 a.m. to cook up a hearty dinner (or breakfast)  Our r/t airline tickets from NYC to Ft. Lauderdale cost $170. r/t. this coming year, on an airline that does not charge for the first checked bag (yet!). We were able to get this good price by booking early--something best done when one knows the exact dates they need.

We had planned for years to buy a second (winter) home or condo in Florida when we retired. These timeshare weeks have saved us the expense and year round worry of long-distance ownership. Our 5 weeks of maintenance fees covers all the insurance, upkeep, refurbishment, repairs, cleaning service, on-site pool, exercise room, etc... 

Each week rents well, and trades as 2 weeks for one with RCI, II, and VRI. Rental of the lock-off unit would cover 80-100% of the m/f for the entire 2 bedroom unit.

In the summer we own 2 weeks at the New Jersey shore (beautiful beach, average older resort, recently extensively renovated). This is an easy drive-to trip for us--less than 3 hours. Once there it is a 10 minute drive to the Atlantic City casinos where we enjoy the superb restaurants and entertainment (and slot machines  ).

In August we own 3 weeks back to back in a duplex timeshare unit in the heart of Cape Cod. It's a 3-4 hour drive, depending upon traffic. 

We own a couple of "dog" weeks purchased for pennies back in the mid-90's when we didn't know enough about timesharing. They were great traders when Crystal DeHawn owned RCI and made sure that deposited weeks went only to timeshare owners. I still manage to get good exchages, generally during the last minute window e.g. the Manhattan Club--3 times! (But the recently enacted 1 in 4 rule has closed that wonderful door).

Most of what we own costs around $100. per night in maintenance fees and provides a comfortable vacation for up to 8 family members and/or friends. Most can be reached by car or low cost airfare.  And most can be used to obtain great trades if and when we want to go elswhere. 

Our trades have included weeks in London, Denmark, Italy, 4 Hawaiian islands, Cancun, Mazatlan, Puerto and Nueva Vallarta, Freeport and Nassau Bahamas, St. Maarten, Aruba, and all over the U.S.--Sedona, Phoenix, San Francisco, San Diego, Santa Fe, Willaimsburg, Alexandia, the Catskills, Vermont, Pennsylvania, etc...

Our game plan allows us to cut expenses to the bone, if necessary, or to plan more expensive trips, using exchanges.

I believe that almost every healthy person should consider a vacation at least once a year to be more of a necessity than an extravagence. It can be a great family bonding experience, a chance to relax and rejuvenate and to reflect upon goals and lifestyle changes needed, etc... Many studies have indicated that vacations can have a positive effect upon a person's mental and physical health.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Nov 26, 2008)

Have not booked 2009 trips yet for the first time I can recall. We are not taking a mini vacation New Years Week so I thought I was saving there until our gas boiler died and blew the budget plus++++ and pushed out the major redo of the ugly outdated kitchen. Having no heat at all for 7 weeks is not something I want to repeat soon. 

We do beach vacations and visit HHI every year. It is just too far to drive from Massachusetts so that will be a flight . Want to invite our adult sons who would drive.

Been to most east coast beach areas except Wilmington/Kure/Emerald Isle area so that is under consideration and we may drive for that one.

Other thoughts are a Bermuda cruise from Boston so no airfare and meals are included. Can also trade for St George Club through RCI. Flights are only 2 hrs from Boston.

Would love to visit Yosemite/Napa/Carmel/Tahoe which needs at least 10 days. We have enough FF points for 2 tickets but I think that is a 2010 trip.

We have a budget if we dine out and we paid off the Marriott Visa. I am very serious about reducing overhead costs in our household this year. And we are not overdoing it at Christmas either. I have a vacation and Christmas club that I allocate a monthly amount so no debt is incurred.

I want to keep it simple in 2009.


----------



## Cathyb (Nov 26, 2008)

Boy, I'll say!  We have two adult kids nearly losing their homes so we had to cancel several trips 'just in case' they need help.


----------



## bogey21 (Nov 26, 2008)

Just cancelled a trip to LV in January.  I'm now at one trip per month/12 per year.

George


----------



## IngridN (Nov 26, 2008)

No changes here.  We've always spent conservatively and the economy hasn't impacted us personally (yet!), so for now, other than possibly delaying retirement a few years, no changes.  

Ingrid


----------



## x3 skier (Nov 26, 2008)

IngridN said:


> No changes here.  We've always spent conservatively and the economy hasn't impacted us personally (yet!), so for now, other than possibly delaying retirement a few years, no changes.
> 
> Ingrid



Glad to hear somebody besides me is OK. 

Cheers


----------



## agentyumi (Nov 26, 2008)

My father cancelled our upcoming trip to St Lucia after Christmas this year; eventually moved in April 2009.


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm not changing our travel plans for 2009.  However, I am prob'ly going to forego much of the retail-therapy that the holiday season usually entails.  Last year, I did the 5AM door-buster thing on "Black Friday."  Not this year.

This morning, I wandered the aisles at Best Buy.  While I saw some items that "would be nice," I simply had no urge to lift my wallet from my pocket.  I suspect that for many retailers, this Christmas season will be a bust, not a door-buster.


----------



## NTHC (Nov 28, 2008)

Our trips for 2009 are pretty much set and paid for aside from our summer trip which we have not chosen a destination.

One of our family trips we did eliminate in order to give our son and his friends a trip to California for their high school graduation.  

More than the economy our vacations next year are based on our son's college choice.  Although we did plan for college, the choices range from $10,000 a year to $30,000 and we have no idea what other expenses we will be faced with because he is the oldest.  We also have no idea whether he will want to travel with us once he graduates.

I do think vacations are such a part of our lives that it would take something very big to sway us from taking them.

Cindy


----------



## pranas (Nov 30, 2008)

My travel plans have changed but not due to the economy - new job.  However, my DD and her new husband who were not interested in staying at a timeshare now would like to use some of my points for an exchange into a beachfront resort this spring.  Both are doing well financially but  the economy is scaring them.


----------

